# 2.5 Carbonio CAI Rev Hang



## UncleJesse91 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just installed a Carbonio CAI on my 07 Rabbit and first off, the sound around 4k is awesome. Pulls a little better and such but there's excessive rev hang shifting between gears and sometimes when in neutral. Stainless steel MAF ring isn't in yet but I read it was only for CELs..All hoses are in tight and the MAF wire has plenty of slack. I've got the stock airbox on with the temp sensor in the stock intake tube thing..Any advice is greatly appreciated!

**I have tried searching the forums for an answer :beer:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

software will fix this C2 Motor sports has good stuff


----------



## UncleJesse91 (Jun 17, 2011)

I know but I was hoping there'd be a fix without software


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Try giving the car's ecu some time to learn the new intake it might help a little. Software is one of the best bangs for your buck for the 2.5.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Software is about all you can do. It seems to be the nature of OEM/VW software to have some serious hang on the 2.5.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

software.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

as posted...you can't change it without doing software. sorry.
i recommend C2motorsports. good gains, smooth, and zero rev hang!


----------



## UncleJesse91 (Jun 17, 2011)

Seems like the consensus is software.. Hopefully I can get this done in the next week or so. There's a unitronic dealer about 20 mins from me on LI 

One more question: Does anyone know how the stainless steel MAF ring is supposed to be installed?


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

C2 is the consensus.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


Rabbidrabbitt said:


> C2 is the consensus.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am waiting for um. The rev hang is horrific in this car it drives me mad. . 2nd to 3rd is the worst and takes nearly 3 seconds to match the revs. Because of this people behind me are on my ass and so most of the time I just shift before it drops which is wearing out the clutch little by little. Rev hang is for emissions right?


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, i noticed the same thing with my carbonio cai. I have had it on for about 1000mi. I want to say i noticed a higher idle as well. not much but meh.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> I am waiting for um.


We can do 2010.
You will need to send the ecu in.
2010-up vs. 2009: Bosch closed a loophole that enables port flash to 2009 directly.

p.s. I was the 1st tuner to remove the rev-hang back in ~2007.

LOL: you should see what rev hang does on a turbo car.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

+1 for the United Motorsport tune, the difference after tuning is fantastic for a non-turbo car!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

meh I daily drive my car so I cant have any down time. Will the um dealers eventually be able to bench flash for the 2010 instead of sending the ecu? also are there different tunes like 89/91/93 high flow cat, stock cat etc? Somebody also mentioned something about a loaner tool but it sounds like that is only for the 09 as you mentioned 2010 cannot be port flashed atm.


----------

